# Exam Grading



## rsinoben (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone know if exam results are ever posted on the weekends. Mine has been showing grading all day. I'm sure AAPC is closed now so does that mean Monday or does the system still update during the weekend?


----------



## Diamondd83 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good Day, Congrats on taking the exam!  You may receive you result on Monday. More people test nationally towards the end of the year so exam results will delay a little.


----------



## Huffc (Nov 14, 2017)

*Exam Results*

I took my exam on 11/4/17; my results have been showing grading since last Thursday (11/9).....


----------



## buneileen (Dec 13, 2017)

*12/2 exam results*

Still waiting for my results from 12/2... States "grading" for 2 days now... This is killing me!!


----------



## frazierlewis (Dec 19, 2017)

*Results*

Who has received results from a December 2017 test?


----------



## AJW (Dec 22, 2017)

*Dec 2017 exam results*



frazierlewis said:


> Who has received results from a December 2017 test?



I sat for my CPCO on Dec. 9, 2017.....The results became available online Dec. 20, 2017 in the late afternoon. The status was "grading" for a few days. When I called I found out that AAPC closed early on 12/15 and 12/22.

Good Luck!

Amy Wodarski, CPC, CPCO, CPB


----------



## fairwayapts3312@gmail.com (Mar 1, 2018)

*Exam Grades for February 10,2018*

Has anyone received their grades from the February 10th exam, in Dallas, TX?


----------



## lisasulsar@gmail.com (Mar 2, 2018)

fairwayapts3312@gmail.com said:


> Has anyone received their grades from the February 10th exam, in Dallas, TX?



Nope! Why is it taking so long?? ?


----------



## twizzle (Mar 3, 2018)

*Exam results*



leesuh85@gmail.com said:


> Nope! Why is it taking so long?? ?



AAPC never used to take this long to grade the exams. This is a quiet time of year following the end of year rush so they really have no excuse.

2 weeks is a long time to wait but I guess you should happy that at least they have your test papers. Hope you get the result you want.


----------



## ShaikHameedOli (Mar 10, 2018)

*grading*

How long has to wait for cpc result i took my exam feb 25 2018...still grading..


----------



## PrasannaKumarPuli (May 22, 2018)

*my results shows grading i took the exam 05/05/2018 still it shows grading*

my results shows grading i took the exam 05/05/2018 still it shows grading what can i do


----------



## priscillarod (Aug 9, 2018)

*PR*

I have scheduled status on an exam I took on the 28th of July, 2018. Anyone else have that? I had grading for a few days so this is confusing.


----------



## Mayzoo (Aug 9, 2018)

priscillarod said:


> I have scheduled status on an exam I took on the 28th of July, 2018. Anyone else have that? I had grading for a few days so this is confusing.



Mine went from grading to results (months ago), so you probably ought to call/chat with them if yours went back to "scheduled."


----------



## Pathos (Aug 9, 2018)

Per AAPC:

"_Exam results are normally released within 7 to 10 business days after the exam has taken place. Please do not call AAPC for exam result until after the 10 business days.

Due to the grading process of the CIC exam it may take 10-15 business days after the exam has taken place._"

7/28 -> 8/9 is 9 business days. That's on the higher end of the 7-10 days claimed by AAPC. But the fact that your status has changed seems a bit odd. They do ask people not to call until after 10 days, perhaps the status change was an internal error or something. I would definitely call on Monday if you haven't heard anything from them.

Hope you passed!


----------



## Tamara3405 (Jan 31, 2020)

Has anyone received their grades from the January 18th exam, in Houston, TX?​


----------



## SandraD1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tamara3405 said:


> Has anyone received their grades from the January 18th exam, in Houston, TX?


I took mine in Killeen on January 18th and I am still waiting as well.


----------

